# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Zero A6M5c Type 52 от Сергея Медведева ака Молодчик

## Kasatka

Сегодня в наших гостях снова представитель из Японии, на этот раз не залетный американец, а коренной житель - Mistsubishi A6M5c Zero Fighter - модель собранная Сергеем Медведевым, известным также по позывному "Молодчик"

Красивая модель получилась! Отдам должное Сергею за терпение при "накатке" заклепок! Поздравляем с публикацией! Так держать!

Ну.. вообщем смотрите, оценивайте, хвалите и критикуйте сами:

http://modelism.airforce.ru/gallery/...zero/index.htm

----------


## Д.Срибный

Очень приятная модель. Отлично смотрится. И даже хорошо, что не слишком ободранная, как это модно для "японцев" :-)
Вот только я провода антенны не вижу что-то?

----------


## Александр II

Согласин, приятно смотрится. И в меру испачканный.

---------------
Александр.

----------


## Марат

Классная работа. Мастерская. Всё в меру.

----------

